# U.S. Postage Stamp Honoring Prince Hall



## Blake Bowden (Apr 13, 2016)

Check it out!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/us-postage-stamp-honoring-prince-hall


----------



## Classical (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 13, 2016)

I was going to sign the petition but it costs money.  I'll eave that to the stamp collecting Brothers.


----------



## BroBook (Apr 13, 2016)

Cost money?


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2016)

Doesn't cost money  - once you have signed it asked for a donation.. if you got to the page... you probably signed it..


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Doesn't cost money  - once you have signed it asked for a donation.. if you got to the page... you probably signed it..



Yep.  A few hours later I got an email thanking me for signing the petition.  Nice.  At first I thought that since I aborted when it asked for money my entry did not make it to the list of signers.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Apr 15, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Yep.  A few hours later I got an email thanking me for signing the petition.  Nice.  At first I thought that since I aborted when it asked for money my entry did not make it to the list of signers.



Then it's probably a scam mimicking the real thing. The real petition doesn't ask for money. 


Aaron Christopher 
Cervantes #5 
Grand Lodge of Louisiana F&AM


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 28, 2016)

It's free I have paper petitions


----------



## Bloke (Apr 28, 2016)

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> Then it's probably a scam mimicking the real thing. The real petition doesn't ask for money.



Our petition does ask for money and our Constitution talks of application fee - but it's set by lodges not paid on application on any of the lodges I'm involved in... I've seen it in old bylaws though but it's generally a nominal amount..


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 29, 2016)

@Bloke they are talking about the petition ti get the stsmp made...lol

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2016)

LOL...I should have read the above posts hehehehee


----------

